# Let's talk about Emma Stone



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

EMMA STONE!







Because she is damn hot, and a funny actress. I've been a fan of hers ever since Superbad. Not only because she's crazy beautiful, but because she plays the "awkward" scenes/parts so well. And her laugh is contagious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just watched Easy A last night, it's pretty enjoyable. Not the greatest, but for a movie to just pass time, it's great. Some of the parts I actually did laugh out loud to it... which is rare for me to laugh out loud.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 24, 2010)

Srsly?

Shes not that hot imo


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 24, 2010)

not only is she not that hot she's not hot at all, she is in good movies though and a damn decent actor


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 24, 2010)

She's not a goddess, she's not a bag of shit... she's okay.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2010)

Don't find her to be attractive at all.
Don't mind her in movies, but also I wouldn't watch a bad movie twice, because of her.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

I think she's gorgeous, probably because I like red heads, but still. So... LETS TALK ABOUT HER ACTING AND NOT HER LOOKS!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 24, 2010)

She's an okay actress, but she's never lept out at me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> She's an okay actress, but she's never lept out at me.



I like hear for the awkward scenes she's put in.. like, hmm.. I can only think of one, when the dude from Superbad is drunk, and he goes into kiss her, and she's just like "uhh.. umm.. whoah.. uh.."


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I think she's gorgeous, probably because I like red heads, but still. So... LETS TALK ABOUT HER ACTING AND NOT HER LOOKS!




Um... Isn't her hair just dyed red??? She's naturally blonde, I think


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

I have no clue whom she is, and even as an avid lover of redheads, I don't find her "super hawt", but that's just me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think:

Jules from Superbad
Wichita from Zombieland
She was in that House Bunny movie
She's in Easy A..


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 24, 2010)

She's okay, though I don't find her hot.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 24, 2010)

She not hot she cute


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> She not hot she cute



Can't she be a little of Column A and a little of Column B? Even though I'm starting to lean towards cute/beautiful more and more...


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

She's really only ok...
As for her acting...I'll be nice and say ok...
Sowwee~


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't recognize her. Weird, maybe it's how happy she is in the picture.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm gonna find me a picture of Emma Stone with her natural hair color and ruin your christmas!!! Start making peace with the Gods!!!


EDIT:





Here it is... Back to blonde for the upcoming spiderman.

Here is some proof. And here's more.

So, um, redhead lovers eat your hearts out.


----------



## Midna (Dec 25, 2010)

She is so far from hot. That face... She's pushing the smile too hard.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna find me a picture of Emma Stone with her natural hair color and ruin your christmas!!! Start making peace with the Gods!!!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


gotta say she looks horrible with blonde hair


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

Did I just... Successfully kill this thread???


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

You broke my heart


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You broke my heart


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You broke my heart


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 25, 2010)

drag24 said:
			
		

> I'm not impressed. As for fantasy woman someone like Sasha Gray is a million times hotter.





Sasha Gray doesn't exactly leave much to the fantasies now, does she? Or, is this another Sasha Gray you mean???


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

drag24 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except I prefer Emma Stone. Now, if she had Keira Knightley's body, but had the red hair.... that'd be AMAZING..

And.. really... Sasha Grey? The only fantasy that's left about her is fantasizing about her being a teacher and not having her legs spread. I support porn stars or whatever, but there's a fine line between porn actress, and slut. And Sasha has passed that, just like Belladonna.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> EMMA STONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no good, decent, or nice comments about your love to Emma Stone.


----------



## narutofan777 (Dec 25, 2010)

i have never heard of this women, have i been livin' in a hole? cuz she looks good.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2010)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> i have never heard of this women, have i been livin' in a hole? cuz she looks good.



If you haven't heard or watched Superbad or Zombieland... then yeah, you're in a hole.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2010)

But yeah, I find her pretty attractive.  There are a ton of bad shots of her, like the one in the OP.


----------



## pristinemog (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> But yeah, I find her pretty attractive.  There are a ton of bad shots of her, like the one in the OP.
> I tried finding one that wasn't like a red carpet shot, but it's damn hard.
> 
> QUOTE


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 26, 2010)

I find her pretty attractive but not "OMG SOOOO HOT" Although she really does push that smile too far, looks really awkward and bad. As for her acting, it's good, it's bad so I'm just gonna say, meh.


----------

